# 2000 Maxima Starter



## BrokeKar82 (Apr 19, 2009)

my car will not start. it doesnt make any sound when i try to start it either. it has a brand new battery so its not that. alternator is good too. i think it is the starter so can anyone tell me where the starter is on a 2000 maxima. how i can test it. any pictures would be helpful. even how to change it. 

thanks,
Kat


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

On top of the tranny under the air box. Get someone to try starting it while you tap it with a long screwdriver to be sure. Also the ignitions on those generation Maxima would go out, if that's the case try lifting the key upwards while starting. If it starts that's the problem. And last, find the starter relay and while someone turns it over listen for a slight click from it with a stethascope or long screwdriver.


----------

